# Expensive Night....



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Sunday night took a little trip to Dauphin Island. Managed to pick up seven nice ones and ended up a mile or so west of the rocks (west end).

Anyhow...running the shoreline using gps and spot light I managed to run aground - at least for a few seconds. Thought the motor had been torn off. Had to limp back to the ramp, taking maybe two hours to get there.

$2,760 later, Lower Unit has been ordered, stainless prop, etc. and hopefully will be ready for pick up on Monday.

Still don't know what I hit but it felt like a concrete underground bunker. Wish I had explored that part more.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear bud, exactly why I rarely fish at night.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

How close to the bank?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Did it bust the lower unit housing??


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! That's terrible ! $ 2,760.00. Heck , that's worse than terrible.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

countryjwh said:


> how close to the bank?



300'


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Did it bust the lower unit housing??



No, pretty much destroyed the gears/shaft/internals...but did not bust open the housing.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That sucks John, at 300' you should you have been in plenty of water. Glad no one was hurt. If you go back and find it be sure and let us know where and what it is.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

overkill said:


> Sunday night took a little trip to Dauphin Island. Managed to pick up seven nice ones and ended up a mile or so west of the rocks (west end).
> 
> Anyhow...running the shoreline using gps and spot light I managed to run aground - at least for a few seconds. Thought the motor had been torn off. Had to limp back to the ramp, taking maybe two hours to get there.
> 
> ...


Dang sorry to hear that I went down that way months back, I went real slow but I did see that the bottom has changed alot down that way Im a scaredy Cat about going real fast at night.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ouch


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Dang that sucks. What kind of engine are you running to need 2700 to fix the foot? Must be a newer motor...
I'd go with an aluminum prop so the damage wouldn't be as bad next time.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> Dang that sucks. What kind of engine are you running to need 2700 to fix the foot? Must be a newer motor...
> I'd go with an aluminum prop so the damage wouldn't be as bad next time.


Yamaha 90 four stroke. Great motor on a hydraulic jack plate - maybe I should run with it up a little more...


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

John
What size prop you running? ( or was running) And what kind of # were you getting?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

With the damage you spoke of I doubt you could run with it high enough to not hit what ever it was you hit. I would damn sure mark that spot, might even bring some old PVC pipe one night and drive in the ground beside it. I've done that a few times to rock piles that extend way out.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Flounder9.75 said:


> John
> What size prop you running? ( or was running) And what kind of # were you getting?


I'd like to know also. Just for a comparison, I'm running the same engine. Mines an '03 carbed version.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Can you pull the track info from a GPS to know exactly where the obstruction is? There are probably folks on? the forum that it could save from the same thing in the future.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

That sounds a little to much for a lower unit my buddy just got a brand new lower unit for a 115 4stroke for half that price if u don't mind me asking where did u get the new unit from?


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Flounder9.75 said:


> John
> What size prop you running? ( or was running) And what kind of # were you getting?


14"
17 degree


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> With the damage you spoke of I doubt you could run with it high enough to not hit what ever it was you hit. I would damn sure mark that spot, might even bring some old PVC pipe one night and drive in the ground beside it. I've done that a few times to rock piles that extend way out.


Good idea


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I'd like to know also. Just for a comparison, I'm running the same engine. Mines an '03 carbed version.


Extremely low fuel burn although I would hate to say (not sure) but I would guess it would be 6mpg or so.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

mjg21 said:


> That sounds a little to much for a lower unit my buddy just got a brand new lower unit for a 115 4stroke for half that price if u don't mind me asking where did u get the new unit from?



If he got it for half price then he got a smokin deal.

edit... Keep his info - may need him in the future (hopefully not)


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

pic of prop


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Did you hit the spot of rocks that are just east of the Katrina cut ?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

I feel your pain, I launched at Heroin Bayou and imploded my lower unit backing it off the trailer back in July. Have no clue as to what I hit, didn't even feel it. I found a used lower unit, between the unit, labor, and the speeding ticket I got dropping my boat off I was right at $1000.00


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



triguy7 said:


> Flounder9.75 said:
> 
> 
> > John
> ...


Nice looking prop. 
When I put the F80 on my boat I thought it was doing good (running around in the dark at about 20 -25 ) 
Then I got a tach and found out I could only turn 4500 and run 30mph with a Power Tech 13.25x 21 So I tried tried a 13'x 16 Vengance and got the the RPM to 5700 but was a only running 32 and it didn't want to plane off as good. 
Found a 13 x 19 and and it will push it to 36mph at 5700 put it doesn't want to plane off as slow as the 21.
I'm going to give it some night run time and see how it does.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Double Post


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Wild ***** said:


> Did you hit the spot of rocks that are just east of the Katrina cut ?


No, whatever I hit was about a half mile west of the cut.


----------

